# Phalaenopsis cornu-cervi fma chattaladae



## rbedard (May 27, 2015)

Photo with flash





Photo in full sunlight

Color kind of elusive; very dependant on light source. Neither picture really captures it; flash is actually closer. Sunlight needs to be stopped down half a stop or a full stop.

Plant is first bloom seedling purchased from Krull-Smith. This plant has a red stripe up the center of the leaves and red speckling from bright light. Flowers a little smaller than other chattaladae I have flowered, but color is good and the flower has an almost translucent quality that is very nice.

Have another plant from Krull-Smith in bud; will probably have a larger flower. Looks to be from another cross.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2015)

Nice red. Hard to photograph glossy flowers.


----------



## Marco (May 28, 2015)

Love the color. Thanks for posting the photo!


----------



## Carkin (May 30, 2015)

Lovely! May I ask how large is the plant? And how bright do you grow it?


----------



## Paphman910 (May 30, 2015)

Carkin said:


> Lovely! May I ask how large is the plant? And how bright do you grow it?



They don't get large! Only about 8 inch leafspan max. 

I grow mine warm, humid and bright. I use 2 T5HO 24W bulbs and the bulbs are 4 inches from the tip of the leaves. The leaves develop purple line (actual dots) along the fold of the leaf. They have been in flower non-stop for 3 years and have a bit of a scent!

They readily put out new flower spikes and lots of fat roots. 

Mix I use is medium bark/sphagnum moss/perlite in equal portions. Fertilize with 25-10-10 at 1/4 teaspoon per gallon and supplement with Calmag 2-0-0


----------



## Carkin (May 30, 2015)

Thank you for that info! Mine only has about a six inch leafspan right now, but I'm glad to hear that they stay small. I've had it for about eight months and it's finally growing a new leaf. I really like the purple on the leaves and am hoping my light is about right for the newest leaf to develop with that coloration. Thanks again!


----------



## rbedard (May 30, 2015)

Carkin said:


> Lovely! May I ask how large is the plant? And how bright do you grow it?



This plant is still a seedling; has about 9-inch leafspread. Other seedling from different cross already has 7-inch long leaves. My other plants leaves maxed out at about 12 inches, but eventual size depends on both culture and genetics.

These like to be grown bright. If your plants develop red pigment in bright light, then you want to see that pigment; they will flower virtually continuously. Not all chattaladae develop that red pigment on the foliage. I grow them in the brightest part of the greenhouse with Vandas and Paph rothschildianum hybrids.

Grew the original plants from Dr Grove in the semi-hydro they came in. Grew 'Pravit Chattalada' in fir bark because that is what it came in. Growing the ones from Krull-Smith in the moss they came in. They're pretty flexible about media as long as they have adequate food and moisture to handle bright light.


----------



## Carkin (May 30, 2015)

Okay, that is very helpful, thank you!!! I didn't realize that they can handle Vanda light levels. The leaves on mine (that were grown in the greenhouse where I bought it) have really neat markings almost like feathers!


----------



## Paphman910 (May 30, 2015)

Carkin said:


> Thank you for that info! Mine only has about a six inch leafspan right now, but I'm glad to hear that they stay small. I've had it for about eight months and it's finally growing a new leaf. I really like the purple on the leaves and am hoping my light is about right for the newest leaf to develop with that coloration. Thanks again!



I like the purple on the leaf as well. The first chattaladae I got did not develop the purple on the leaves and it turned out to be a mutant with bronze color flower instead of dark red. The seller's other plants from the same batch all came out red except for mine.


----------



## rbedard (May 30, 2015)

Top: cornu-cervi fma chattaladae 'Pravit Chattalada', Dr. Grove's original selection; bottom: 2 of Dr. Grove's f2 plants.

The seedlings being sold are mostly f3.


----------



## rbedard (May 30, 2015)

Cv. 'Memoria Keith Shaffer' showing leaf approaching 12 inches in length.


----------



## rbedard (May 30, 2015)

Another whole plant shot of 'Memoria Keith Shaffer'.


----------



## rbedard (May 30, 2015)

Cv. 'Pravit Chattalada'


----------



## rbedard (May 30, 2015)

F2 plant from Dr. Grove. This one ('Anduril'), often flowered with yellow tips on the tepals. Best form of the plants I have had. My favorite. Made a couple primaries with this one.


----------



## rbedard (May 30, 2015)

Paphman910 said:


> ... The first chattaladae I got did not develop the purple on the leaves and it turned out to be a mutant with bronze color flower instead of dark red.



You wouldn't happen to have a photo, would you? I would be very interested in seeing that flower color.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 31, 2015)

rbedard said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a photo, would you? I would be very interested in seeing that flower color.


----------



## Felix (May 31, 2015)

Very nice plants Robert! And great flowers as well! 




Paphman910 said:


>



Very interesting... if chattaladae is considered a forma (defining a forma as a distinct phenotype of no persistent populational significance), this may be some kind of 
Phal. cornu-cervi f. chattaladae subf. flava  (just joking)


----------



## rbedard (May 31, 2015)

Thanks for posting the alternate color form. I have heard (from Naoki and others) that a whole capsule sent to Troy Meyers was producing flava forms. Wonder if they were all this color, because this looks different than any of the flava I have grown.

I also think the lip midlobe is wider in chattaladae than regular cornu-cervi; not as wide as pantherina, but approaching it. So this alternate color form is interesting in that regard. It does look morphologically like chattaladae.


----------



## Carkin (May 31, 2015)

Wow, great pics!


----------



## Migrant13 (May 31, 2015)

Yes great photos and excellent examples of this beautiful Phal.


----------



## theshatterings (Jun 1, 2015)

Great thread! I really enjoyed reading about the breeding that has gone behind these species which is not always clear or available for most hobbyists. One reason, I recently found out, why talking to the breeders and growers at orchid events like Redland is quite invaluable. 

Also nice to have all the pictures to go along with the story. I love the cultivar 'Anduril' by far! Were stem props ever made from this? : )


----------



## theshatterings (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh, and the Tolkien reference!


----------



## rbedard (Jun 1, 2015)

theshatterings said:


> I love the cultivar 'Anduril' by far! Were stem props ever made from this? : )



Never got around to it. Do have a very few choice primaries in the lab still.


----------



## naoki (Jun 1, 2015)

Very nice thread, Robert! Thank you very much for sharing your knowledge!

Paphman's is very interesting. I still wonder the genetics of this color (very occasional pale form).


----------



## rbedard (Jun 2, 2015)

naoki said:


> Paphman's is very interesting. I still wonder the genetics of this color (very occasional pale form).



In Phalaenopsis, to a first approximation red = yellow + violet, (carotenoid + anthocyanin); if the violet pigment system is broken in a normally red flower, you get a yellow flower.


----------



## naoki (Jun 3, 2015)

rbedard said:


> In Phalaenopsis, to a first approximation red = yellow + violet, (carotenoid + anthocyanin); if the violet pigment system is broken in a normally red flower, you get a yellow flower.



Thanks, Robert. You mentioned this earlier. But I was actually wondering about the Mendelian genetics part. It is difficult to guess without the actual ratio of red vs yellow offspring from a given cross. But it seems to appear fairly at a low rate (suggesting that the recessive genotypes at several loci are required for the break down of violet pigment). In the case of the Troy's, which parent was used as the mom seems to influence the expression of yellow form.


----------



## rbedard (Jun 3, 2015)

A lot of the time color variants feature traits that are not about genetics. The novel color is due to a malfunction in the cv that is not an inheritable trait. 

Not sure what happened with that capsule at Troy's; if it was an entire capsule producing flava forms, and it truly came from chattaladae, then it does suggest a possibly nuclear source and possible inheritance. Would be interesting to raise a population of selfings from one of these yellow chattaladae just to see how it sorts out.


----------

